# anxiety over nail clipping



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

So after almost 10 months I still get anxiety whenever I need to clip Harley's nails. I've only cut the quick twice before and had flour on hand. I cried both times it happened I feel as though I must be doing something wrong. Harley won't go into a ball, he allows me to touch his feet, I just can't get a good enough grip on them! He always manages to wiggle out of my hold. It takes me forever to get one foot done. I guess my question is, how do you hold your hog while you clip? Pictures are super helpful. thanks!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Wilbur is like this as well. He is so squirmy! I have quicked him a few times  

The way I do it with him now is to take his hedgie bag when he is still asleep and just pull a leg out and trim quickly. He is not so squirmy and in "explore" mode because he is still half asleep. I use baby nail trimmers from the drugstore (about $2.50) and they work very well. You may only be able to do one foot before Harley wakes up and realizes what you're doing :lol: but then you can just do more another day.

Good luck


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I would hold Quillbert in my hand and dangle one paw down and trim it with human nail clippers. Go slow, take your time, and get a friend to help if you need it. You don't have to do all 4 paws at once. Do one or two and get the others tomorrow. It also helps if you are in a well lit room so that you can see the pink quick. Keep him distracted with a treat while you get the back paws done first (they grow the fastest and longest).


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry it's a bit late, but here's a few pics of how I hold feet for nail trimming.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks LG. I've been holding harley's back feet out behind him while i attempt to clip and he's always just able to pull his foot out. i tried your method and voila! i got 3 nails done in a matter of seconds!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad it helped!  Haha, Herman, the model, is such a tolerant boy. Too bad he doesn't need his nails trimmed more often.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

I've clipped Spork's nails a few times. Normally I do it while she's in the bath tub because otherwise she tends to want to ball up so I can't get a hold of a foot. But once I've gotten hold, she usually just stands there and lets me clip them. 

In the past, I've been able to get all 4 paws done in 1 bath time but just the other night I went to clip them and she put up quite the fight so I did one paw and then let her be. We snuggled after so I think I've been forgiven so I'll go back to try the others soon 

Good luck!


----------

